# More help



## kelsbree (Jun 2, 2013)

This pint jar seems out of place when put next to the other Ball pints I have. First the shape, its a little taller and thinner than the rest and the color is slightly greener. I did some research and it looks like this jar is a 1913-1914 offset, but I don't understand the rim, it looks to be a ground rim and by 1913-1914 Ball jars would have been machine made and should have a smooth rim. This jar thing is a CSI dream or nightmare! Thanks for your help, Kevin


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 2, 2013)

Without flash


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 2, 2013)

More


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 2, 2013)

More


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 2, 2013)

More


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 2, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## coreya (Jun 2, 2013)

The jar on the left almost looks like a fluted lip varity of the #272 (red book #). This was done by Ball corp for a short time to prevent people from using another manufacturer's lid and sealing system which required a flat smooth lip.


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 2, 2013)

The rim is just like this ebay jar. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALL-Pint-Perfect-Mason-No-Side-Embossing-Fluted-Lip-Experimental-/171049321062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d3558266#ht_42wt_1141


----------



## coreya (Jun 2, 2013)

yep that's the one.


----------



## kelsbree (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for the information. Was there a special lid that went with this kind of top? Is this a rare jar?


----------



## coreya (Jun 5, 2013)

They used a zinc lid and rubber ring, not like the new fangled (at the time) and still used today lip seal.


----------

